# Question about grandfathered unlimited data



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I called a few days ago trying to upgrade and keep my data unlimited and was told I could not keep my unlimited, as the press release stated. Now the rep told ne that is only if I upgrade to a 4g device. Now I am wondering, say I use my upgrade for an iphone or something and my parents let me take their upgrade and they get a 4g phone, because they don't even want a smart phone, couldn't I.just swap phones and get us both upgrades and keep unlimited data? Or is this removal of unlimited data for any contract renewal. According to what the rep said, I could ultimately get a non 4g phone and keep my unlimited, but I have learned to never trust a rep for something as serious as keeping my unlimited plan. There are no phones right now worth my upgrade so I am asking for the future and am not gonna pull the trigger on any of these.

I truly hate Verizon right now. Has anyone complained enough to keep unlimited and get an upgrade? I could probably suffice with 4gigs but I have been known to exceed 6,8,or even 10 gigs


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

So you do realize this policy isn't in effect yet, right? They won't be putting the kybosh on unlimited data for 3G or 4G upgrades at least until they announce the family share data plans.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Really? The lady on the phone said id lose it? In that case will I lose it when it comes out?

I may as well just get the razrmaxx while I can


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Or get a subsidized phone and sell it and then hold the money till something better comes out and get that out of contract


----------



## Underwater Mike (Oct 6, 2011)

juicy said:


> Really? The lady on the phone said id lose it? In that case will I lose it when it comes out?
> 
> I may as well just get the razrmaxx while I can


Sounds to me like another VZW rep who doesn't know which end is up. As Steve G. stated, if you upgrade your phone now, you should not lose the unlimited plan. If you get another rep who says that, I would insist on escalating the case.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Now I wonder of the gs3 will come out before the change or not


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

This actually begs the question, which I didn't find an actual answer for in these type of talks. (not even in the Carrier forum) I plan to get a Bionic at some point, but its likely I won't have the money until after the new plans are announced and put into effect. Coming from a 3G device (a Droid X), to a 4G renewing the contract I know will can my unlimited. However, the loophole is if you buy a phone out of contract, but my question is this: If I buy a Bionic out of contract, would my unlimited data stay the same despite the fact I'm coming from a 3G device or would I be forced on a tiered path? Trying to lay out my options to see how quickly I may have to save up money to get a Bionic since I don't want to lose my data plan.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

The only official word that has come out has to do with subsidy, so it's hard to say with any certainty, which is why you're not getting any answers. One would assume you'd be ok.. but there hasn't been any official word either way.



TwinShadow said:


> This actually begs the question, which I didn't find an actual answer for in these type of talks. (not even in the Carrier forum) I plan to get a Bionic at some point, but its likely I won't have the money until after the new plans are announced and put into effect. Coming from a 3G device (a Droid X), to a 4G renewing the contract I know will can my unlimited. However, the loophole is if you buy a phone out of contract, but my question is this: If I buy a Bionic out of contract, would my unlimited data stay the same despite the fact I'm coming from a 3G device or would I be forced on a tiered path? Trying to lay out my options to see how quickly I may have to save up money to get a Bionic since I don't want to lose my data plan.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Steve.G said:


> The only official word that has come out has to do with subsidy, so it's hard to say with any certainty, which is why you're not getting any answers. One would assume you'd be ok.. but there hasn't been any official word either way.


I figured as much. Hopefully someone with more knowledge might be able to grasp the situation a bit better. I'm not due for an upgrade until Jan. 2013 anyway, so I'd probably have to pay full price for the phone anyway.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

I believe the loophole is that you already need 4g. I would assume because you need a 4g sim and that requires activation which may or may not br considered a change to your data plan which may throw you out.

Now I still don't know if I should get a iphone and sell it, or get the razrmaxx and keep that for two years, or wait on the gs3. Knowing Verizon though the new data plans will come out before the gs3


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

True that you need a SIM card, but the data plan is just that, data. 3G and 4G use the same data, there is no difference. All it is is just using a different signal to communicate with the network. Now, probably what I said didn't make any sense, but I don't know of any other way to put it. XD


----------



## maverik (May 30, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> I figured as much. Hopefully someone with more knowledge might be able to grasp the situation a bit better. I'm not due for an upgrade until Jan. 2013 anyway, so I'd probably have to pay full price for the phone anyway.


if you buy a phone at full price or bring another phone and switch it out for your current device you will keep your unlimited data. You will not be signing a new contract so they can't take you off of the one you are currently on. SG3 should come out in june (hopefully) that is the phone I am currently waiting for.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Samsung in general has ok build quality, but I'm rather fond of Motorola, so its why I hang around Motorola forums or whatever despite locked bootloaders. I'd rather pay more for a phone that will last me longer than something that would last half as long. And its arguable that Moto has some of the best radios, and I've somewhat seen that so far with my Droid X. Still can't understand why two miles down the road I only get 1 bar of 3G usually, where-as at home, its full blast... Wonder if its tower location or something.

Regardless, I guess as long as I get the phone out of contract regardless of 3/4G, I guess I should be fine, even if I have to fork over my wallet a bit.


----------



## gsoh2oman (Sep 23, 2011)

I just switched my wife's Droid 2 to a Stratosphere through Verizon's website and we got too keep our unlimited plan. A popup did come up and say that the phone we chosse was not compatible with our current plan and had a selection box with our current unlimited plan and two or three tiered plans but it allowed me to keep the unlimited plan selected so all is well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Same thing happened when I got my Bionic on release, I think they just try to trick you.

It's been my experience the web will be updated long after something is official.

I haven't looked lately, but I signed up for email updates and checked web for 4G and as far as I know, over a month later since we got it, nothing reflects my area has 4G.

(thanks, though, Verizon, for 4G!)


----------



## tlarseth (Apr 19, 2012)

The removal of Unlimited Data will not go into affect until the shared data plans do. Also, Moving from 3G to 4G even if phone is bought outright is considered a change to features on a contract, which will remove the unlimited once this goes into effect. 3G and 4G in the Verizon billing and provisioning system are two separate things, and thus will remove your unlimited in a few months when this change goes live.

In all for those who wan to keep the Unlimited Data and get a 4G phone, better do it now. Verizon will still keep the unlimited on anyone who doesn't make the transaction to 4G by this change, so your choice once this goes live is to either keep 3G, or switch to a 4G phone before the change.

Also the Bionic should be a free phone at your local Verizon Corp Store.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

That doesn't make any sense. Making the transition from 3G to 4G even if buying out of contract eliminates unlimited data? That really doesn't make sense since they use the same data plan, there's no difference aside from the frequency they communicate on. Otherwise, I'm going to have to save up my money for 3 weeks just to buy it now.


----------

